
Is Norway Leaving Its Tech Startups Out In The Cold? - mofle
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/23/is-norway-leaving-its-tech-startups-out-in-the-cold/
======
andreash
Norway is not a good country for entrepreneurship, but a very good country if
you need help. Don't know why we are so far behind Denmark and Sweden in tech
startups though.

